# Morocco Travel



## lanzaron (Jan 28, 2010)

Could anybody please help/ advise what vaccinations are REALLY required to travel in Morroco as i do not really want to have more jabs than required but do want to be safe.Thanmks in advance...


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

hepatitis A (can be caught from contamimated food or water) and polio


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

lanzaron said:


> Could anybody please help/ advise what vaccinations are REALLY required to travel in Morroco as i do not really want to have more jabs than required but do want to be safe.Thanmks in advance...


The official advice from the NHS can be found here:
http://www.fitfortravel.nhs.uk/destinations/africa/morocco.aspx

We didn't have any, nor did anyone else we met, and we're still here to tell the tale but it's really up to you to make your own risk assessment.

You'll love Morocco, we had a fantastic time!
http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Morocco


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been to Morocco several times over the last 20 years and not bothered with any jabs, but follow the advice posted above if you need the reassurance.
I think the advise changes depending on how far south you intend going when in Morocco.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You should make sure that your tetanus and polio innoculations are up to date- as you should anyway whether you are travelling or not. 

If you have any medical condition that compromises your normal immune system then you should mention your proposed trip with your surgery in good time before you travel.

If you are concerned anyway your surgery has access to all the latest
advice.

G


----------

